# Alert & Oriented



## SUEV (Jan 27, 2012)

If a provider documents that a patient is "alert and oriented in no acute distress", does this count as a psych exam?  I thought I had seen somewhere that it should be alert & oriented x3 but I can't find the source material.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 27, 2012)

*Constitutional*

Unless the physician specifies "alert & oriented x 3" I do not count this as psych, just part of describing the general appearance, which falls under constitutional.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## SUEV (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, it does help.  Thanks!


----------

